# You_Want_Me to help you with your Bible studies?



## You_Want_Me (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello, my name is Adonis, meaning "my lord" in Greek.  I enjoy teaching the word of the lord to such hell bound animals as liberals, Muslims, French people and forum trolls.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Aug 3, 2011)

Bienvenue.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 3, 2011)

Aww...geez...not another moron...where do they all come from?


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 3, 2011)

Welcome and on behalf of liberals, Muslims, French people and forum trolls everywhere, allow me to offer my most heartfelt go fuck yourself.


----------



## You_Want_Me (Aug 3, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Bienvenue.



Hello Bienvenue, It's great to be here.


----------



## You_Want_Me (Aug 3, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Bienvenue.





iamwhatiseem said:


> Aww...geez...not another moron...where do they all come from?



I think Bienvenue was very nice and didn't deserve your rude comment.


----------



## random3434 (Aug 3, 2011)

You_Want_Me said:


> Hello, my name is Adonis, meaning "my lord" in Greek.  I enjoy teaching the word of the lord to such hell bound animals as liberals, Muslims, French people and forum trolls.



Can you do a Newbarf and post a pic of yourself shirtless from 1985? Until then, nobody here will take you seriously.


----------



## You_Want_Me (Aug 3, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> Welcome and on behalf of liberals, Muslims, French people and forum trolls everywhere, allow me to offer my most heartfelt go fuck yourself.



I'm guessing you're a liberal French Muslim who enjoys trolling forums.  You need to find Jesus!  

I'm here to help!


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 3, 2011)

You_Want_Me said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome and on behalf of liberals, Muslims, French people and forum trolls everywhere, allow me to offer my most heartfelt go fuck yourself.
> ...


----------



## random3434 (Aug 3, 2011)

You_Want_Me said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome and on behalf of liberals, Muslims, French people and forum trolls everywhere, allow me to offer my most heartfelt go fuck yourself.
> ...




And cause trouble!


----------



## You_Want_Me (Aug 3, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> You_Want_Me said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, my name is Adonis, meaning "my lord" in Greek.  I enjoy teaching the word of the lord to such hell bound animals as liberals, Muslims, French people and forum trolls.
> ...



I first need to work on getting the members here off the drugs and booze and then I'll work on the taking me seriously and finding God!


----------



## random3434 (Aug 3, 2011)

You_Want_Me said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > You_Want_Me said:
> ...


Well that seems like an easy task to do. Don't forget to chastise them for cussing too, that's always helpful from n00bs such as yourself! And make sure you let them know that sex before marriage is a big NO NO and that they need to eat all their veggies and wash their hands before every meal and brush at least 3 times a day and ALWAYS say please and thank you and look both ways before crossing the street and don't talk back to adults and hold open the door for anyone walking through it no matter what gender and as always, don't whine about neg reps.


----------



## You_Want_Me (Aug 3, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> You_Want_Me said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



Yes, trouble for the heathens and harlots who come here to troll this forum!
*Praise Jesus!*


----------



## You_Want_Me (Aug 3, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> You_Want_Me said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



I think we're going to get along wonderfully!


----------



## Mr.Owl (Aug 3, 2011)

nice to meet you, here's a picture of me




And here's a few buddies of mine













peace


----------



## You_Want_Me (Aug 3, 2011)

Mr.Owl said:


> nice to meet you, here's a picture of me




Sounds like you might have a gender identity issue Mr. Owl.


----------



## Mr.Owl (Aug 3, 2011)

You_Want_Me said:


> Mr.Owl said:
> 
> 
> > nice to meet you, here's a picture of me
> ...


LOL just messin with you. I *vaguely* understand where your coming from with liberals and Muslims (ignorance), but French people?* French people!?*


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sooo, who's sock puppet are you?


----------



## Toro (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## random3434 (Aug 3, 2011)

Toro said:


>



Damn, I have the over/under for Newbirth! I guess it's betting time!


----------



## You_Want_Me (Aug 3, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Sooo, who's sock puppet are you?



Anyone who doubts my authenticity is defiantly a  sock puppet of Satan.


----------



## random3434 (Aug 3, 2011)

You_Want_Me said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sooo, who's sock puppet are you?
> ...



OOOOOH, that should have been your screen name! 

Sock_Puppet_of_Satan 

It fits somehow!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 3, 2011)

You_Want_Me said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sooo, who's sock puppet are you?
> ...



Oh I don't doubt your authenticity Yukie old boy just as I don't doubt your lack of ability to get out of your parents basement.


----------



## oracle (Aug 3, 2011)

You_Want_Me said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome and on behalf of liberals, Muslims, French people and forum trolls everywhere, allow me to offer my most heartfelt go fuck yourself.
> ...



I'm interested. tell me more. Where do we start?


----------



## sparky (Aug 3, 2011)

welcome to h*ll Adonis, i'm sure you'll keep busy here    ~S~


----------



## Dabs (Aug 3, 2011)

Well You_Want_Me...and no, I don't.......I'll give you my brief Welcome and Hello now.
I highly doubt I will see you around the forum much, I'm not into gabbing about religion!
*and it's kind of rather a shame, for I am part Greek....oh well*


----------



## You_Want_Me (Aug 3, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> You_Want_Me said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


My parents live in a trailer and it doesn't have a basement.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 3, 2011)

You_Want_Me said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > You_Want_Me said:
> ...



Okay, well call it a storm cellar then.......


----------



## You_Want_Me (Aug 3, 2011)

oracle said:


> You_Want_Me said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



Buy a bible
stop downloading porn
vote only for republicans
stop trolling forums
stop race mixing
boycott Muslim businesses
don't be gay


----------



## Dabs (Aug 3, 2011)

You_Want_Me said:


> oracle said:
> 
> 
> > You_Want_Me said:
> ...



Jesus Christ, this is an introduction thread, and it's still going on and on about crappus??
I own a Bible, but I don't care to read it, it's fucking booooooooring.


----------



## random3434 (Aug 3, 2011)

You_Want_Me said:


> oracle said:
> 
> 
> > You_Want_Me said:
> ...



So you're a black  atheist democrat  porn star married to a Muslim white gay man ? 

Interesting! I look forward to your posts!


----------



## Mr.Owl (Aug 3, 2011)

News flash You_want_me: Its possible to be a very devout Christian at the same time as 
-not electing dishonest, freedom obstructing Republicans
-respecting other people's chosen lifestyles
-mix races

get the picture?


----------



## You_Want_Me (Aug 3, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> You_Want_Me said:
> 
> 
> > oracle said:
> ...



I'm looking forward to your one way train ride to Satan's lake of fire.


----------



## You_Want_Me (Aug 3, 2011)

Mr.Owl said:


> News flash You_want_me: Its possible to be a very devout Christian at the same time as
> -not electing dishonest, freedom obstructing Republicans
> -respecting other people's chosen lifestyles
> -mix races
> ...


*WRONG ANSWER!*

Where would you like your one way ticket to hell be mailed to?


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 3, 2011)

You_Want_Me said:


> Hello, my name is Adonis, meaning "my lord" in Greek.  I enjoy teaching the word of the lord to such hell bound animals as liberals, Muslims, French people and forum trolls.



I am sure the Lord appreciates the use of your venacular. Is that not your Lords command, not to love thy enemy, but to defile them and slander their political/religious identities?


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 3, 2011)

You_Want_Me said:


> Mr.Owl said:
> 
> 
> > News flash You_want_me: Its possible to be a very devout Christian at the same time as
> ...



i already have mine, I've got a first class coach.


----------



## Greenbeard (Aug 3, 2011)

You_Want_Me said:


> You_Want_Me to help you with your Bible studies?



I want mint for pillow.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNgUZQ8JRpg]Housekeeping[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Aug 3, 2011)

You_Want_Me said:


> Mr.Owl said:
> 
> 
> > News flash You_want_me: Its possible to be a very devout Christian at the same time as
> ...



ooh... looky... looky... the wacko is back.


----------



## You_Want_Me (Aug 3, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> You_Want_Me said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, my name is Adonis, meaning "my lord" in Greek.  I enjoy teaching the word of the lord to such hell bound animals as liberals, Muslims, French people and forum trolls.
> ...



Your avatar is vulgar and invites pedophiles to this forum.


----------



## oracle (Aug 3, 2011)

You_Want_Me said:


> oracle said:
> 
> 
> > You_Want_Me said:
> ...



Wow, that really isn't what I expected. I was hoping you could tell me something useful, like: how to apply for a clan membership, or why races shouldn't be mixed considering you are of mixed heritage yourself. Maybe you could show me a Real republicon, I mean there hasn't been one since the 80s. As far as muslim buisnesses, well let's just say if you really mean that you might have to toss your computer, seeing as a lot of computer components are made in the middle east. (can't take any chances now can we?) don't be gay? You first. As it stands, more right wingers are turning out to be pickle smootchers than anyone else and as the saying goes: me thinks thou dost protest too much. Lastly, I know more about the bible that the man who taught it to YOU. So what else you got for me?


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 3, 2011)

Just curious, but do the mods here patrol for sock puppets by matching IPs?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 3, 2011)

Divine.Wind said:


> Just curious, but do the mods here patrol for sock puppets by matching IPs?



That's one way, there are others.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 3, 2011)

You_Want_Me said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > You_Want_Me said:
> ...



straight or gay peds? cause there are more straight peds than homo peds.


----------



## jillian (Aug 3, 2011)

You_Want_Me said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > You_Want_Me said:
> ...



is that what brought you here?


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 3, 2011)

Come on guys.  I have smiled more than once and laughed out loud reading this thread.  I for one am happy that we're attracting a higher class of trolls these days.  At least more creative.


----------



## random3434 (Aug 3, 2011)

You_Want_Me said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > You_Want_Me said:
> ...



 I'll bring the marshmallows!


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 3, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Come on guys.  I have smiled more than once and laughed out loud reading this thread.  I for one am happy that we're attracting a higher class of trolls these days.  At least more creative.



and I've seen dog turds that are art.


----------



## Communist (Aug 3, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> You_Want_Me said:
> 
> 
> > oracle said:
> ...



its funny how someone so racist can be given power on a forum. oh well i guess it is full of douchebags anyway


----------



## random3434 (Aug 3, 2011)

Communist said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > You_Want_Me said:
> ...



Well, we are glad you joined then!


----------



## You_Want_Me (Aug 3, 2011)

Divine.Wind said:


> Just curious, but do the mods here patrol for sock puppets by matching IPs?



I have no idea.  I'll look into it and see what i can find.


----------



## Mr.Owl (Aug 3, 2011)

You_Want_Me said:


> Mr.Owl said:
> 
> 
> > News flash You_want_me: Its possible to be a very devout Christian at the same time as
> ...


You can mail it to my mosque. Or you can mail it to my porn studio. Would you like my black Muslim boyfriends address? Or just shove it through the whole in you're brain!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 3, 2011)

Communist said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > You_Want_Me said:
> ...


Well, a few, at least.........


----------



## You_Want_Me (Aug 3, 2011)

jillian said:


> You_Want_Me said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Owl said:
> ...


Well, welcome back!  Sorry I don't know you I'm new here!


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 3, 2011)

and what is wrong with douchebags? have you never had an operation where you loose bowel control?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 3, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> and what is wrong with douchebags? have you never had an operation where you* loose bowel control*?



Looks like there's already two on this thread who have.......


----------



## You_Want_Me (Aug 3, 2011)

oracle said:


> You_Want_Me said:
> 
> 
> > oracle said:
> ...



Your spelling and grammar was so bad in this post that I think you said "boy's make bath time fun"


----------



## Mr.Owl (Aug 3, 2011)

trolls are friggin *awesome*


----------



## jillian (Aug 3, 2011)

You_Want_Me said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > You_Want_Me said:
> ...



poor little sockpuppet...


----------



## You_Want_Me (Aug 3, 2011)

Communist said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > You_Want_Me said:
> ...



This is true!  The Lord want's us to love all of his children... even the lazy brown ones!


----------



## Mr.Owl (Aug 3, 2011)

I can't help but say this, but this crazy-ass troll has seriously made my day!


----------



## You_Want_Me (Aug 3, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Come on guys.  I have smiled more than once and laughed out loud reading this thread.  I for one am happy that we're attracting a higher class of trolls these days.  At least more creative.


You may be right foxfyre!  Maybe the lord gave us these forum trolls so we could forget about how serious real life is.


----------



## jillian (Aug 3, 2011)

[r]ad


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 3, 2011)

Absolutely a sock puppet....Eel, Mani or Dante is my guess...


----------



## You_Want_Me (Aug 3, 2011)

jillian said:


> You_Want_Me said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


If the sock puppet is poor it's because Obama spent 17 trillion of his dollar while pretending to be a legitimate President.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Aug 3, 2011)

*You_Want_Me_to help you with your bible studies?*

Yes, Please.


----------



## You_Want_Me (Aug 3, 2011)

Mr.Owl said:


> I can't help but say this, but this crazy-ass troll has seriously made my day!


Please, posts like this one of yours will only encourage more trolling.


----------



## Mr.Owl (Aug 3, 2011)

You_Want_Me said:


> Mr.Owl said:
> 
> 
> > I can't help but say this, but this crazy-ass troll has seriously made my day!
> ...


I'm sorry, but Ramadan is coming up! Me and my black boyfriend got some porn to watch!


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 3, 2011)

You_Want_Me said:


> Hello, my name is Adonis, meaning "my lord" in Greek.  I enjoy teaching the word of the lord to such hell bound animals as liberals, Muslims, French people and forum trolls.


Welcome to USMB, You_Want_Me.


----------



## MeBelle (Aug 4, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> and what is wrong with douchebags? have you never had an operation where you loose bowel control?



ummmm, that would be a colostomy bag for loose bowels. Douche bags serve 'another' purpose


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 4, 2011)

Sooo, Yukon.  How long have you been alter boy free?  One, two hours?


----------



## You_Want_Me (Aug 4, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> You_Want_Me said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, my name is Adonis, meaning "my lord" in Greek.  I enjoy teaching the word of the lord to such hell bound animals as liberals, Muslims, French people and forum trolls.
> ...



Thanks, you sound very nice!


----------



## editec (Aug 4, 2011)

You_Want_Me said:


> Hello, my name is Adonis, meaning "my lord" in Greek. I enjoy teaching the word of the lord to such hell bound animals as liberals, Muslims, French people and forum trolls.


 

Yes, I have a question.

Could you explain to me what caused GOD's change in attitude between the OT and the NT?

The OT GOD is a vengeful xenophobic partisan that loved ONLY the OT Jews.

What caused him to change his mind and become a loving GOD to all of mankind?


----------



## You_Want_Me (Aug 4, 2011)

editec said:


> You_Want_Me said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, my name is Adonis, meaning "my lord" in Greek. I enjoy teaching the word of the lord to such hell bound animals as liberals, Muslims, French people and forum trolls.
> ...



He got a vasectomy.  It really mellowed him out.  Now he just lays around all day turning water into wine and getting drunk.  He hasn't showered or paid his rent in over 800 years.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 4, 2011)

Best intro thread ever.



My bet it's Emma again


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Aug 4, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> You_Want_Me said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, my name is Adonis, meaning "my lord" in Greek.  I enjoy teaching the word of the lord to such hell bound animals as liberals, Muslims, French people and forum trolls.
> ...



Ummm...actually that's been my most recent experience with someone who identifies themself as a Christian when they introduce themselves.  They defiled and slandered me because they didn't like my viewpoints on politics, TSA, President Obama, that sort of thing.

Then when I would say, "You call yourself a Christian?" they would become enraged and ask how dare I bring up their religion.


----------

